# Have a farm? Make some money.



## superslamsam (Jun 9, 2010)

Hey guys, I've been on here for a while, mostly a lurker, but I really enjoy the site. My name is Sam and I love to hunt deer and try to hunt in a few different states each year. I would be willing to pay a tresspass fee to hunt on your property. I have been hunting for over 20 years. I am very professional and courteous and would treat your land with great respect. I also don't drink, smoke and have never done drugs a day in my life. States I'm particularly interested in are Kansas, Ohio, North Missouri, Kentucky, Illinois and Iowa. If allowed to hunt, I would stay at a nearby hotel or cabin. Let me know if you might be interested. I just thought that this might be a good way for someone to make some extra money. Thanks and take care. Sam


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

superslamsam said:


> Hey guys, I've been on here for a while, mostly a lurker, but I really enjoy the site. My name is Sam and I love to hunt deer and try to hunt in a few different states each year. I would be willing to pay a tresspass fee to hunt on your property. I have been hunting for over 20 years. I am very professional and courteous and would treat your land with great respect. I also don't drink, smoke and have never done drugs a day in my life. States I'm particularly interested in are Kansas, Ohio, North Missouri, Kentucky, Illinois and Iowa. If allowed to hunt, I would stay at a nearby hotel or cabin. Let me know if you might be interested. I just thought that this might be a good way for someone to make some extra money. Thanks and take care. Sam


Hey Sam, in Maine there's thousands & thousands of acres of forest land that are open to the public - hunt all you want, just buy a license to hunt from State.


----------

